# xulrunner-2.0.1-r1 Installation schlägt fehl

## aZZe

Hallo!

Versuche gerade firefox-4.0.1-r1 zu installieren. Leider schlägt die Installation von xulrunner-2.0.1-r1 fehl. Ist noch jemand auf das Problem gestoßen?

```

ON=1 -DATK_MINOR_VERSION=32 -DATK_REV_VERSION=0  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED $i > $dest; \

done

/usr/bin/python2.7 ../../config/buildlist.py ../../dist/bin/chrome.manifest "manifest components/nsDefaultCLH.manifest"

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1/work/mozilla-2.0/toolkit/components'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1/work/mozilla-2.0/toolkit'

make[2]: *** [libs_tier_platform] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1/work/mozilla-2.0'

make[1]: *** [tier_platform] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1/work/mozilla-2.0'

make: *** [default] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5990:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  665:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1/work/mozilla-2.0'

>>> Failed to emerge net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1/temp/build.log'

```

----------

## aZZe

Es müssen doch mehrere Leute mal auf dieses Problem gestoßen sein oder?

----------

## franzf

Da fehlen aber einige Infos, insbesondere fehlt der eigentliche Fehler.

Das ganze build.log wäre nicht schlecht.

emerge --info

Auf bugs.gentoo.org gibt es auch einige Einträge zu xulrunner-2.0.1-r1, momentan kann ich aber nicht sagen, ob deines dabei ist  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

